# Meal time problems - my meal!



## lam71 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I have 2 15 week old kittens. When I sit down to have my meal they are all over me, even though I have put their food down first. Crystal gets quite angry when I say no and put her on the floor, she then starts to claw and bite my leg. Ebony is ok and doesn't make a fuss. Crystal has now started to try and hiss at me too. I have tried to put her in another room when she is nasty but then feel bad and bring her back!! She is lovely and curls up on my lap any other time.
Is this something she will grow out of or is there something I should be doing to stop this early on?

Thanks for any advice you can offer


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm sure they will grow out of it but could continue to beg at the table. Don't feel mean for putting them in another room while you eat - it's only for a short time and they'll be fine  Crystal isn't deliberately being nasty she just doesn't understand why she can't have your food.
Kittens are not allowed in my dining room. Adult cats are only allowed if they behave  otherwise I put them in the kitchen


----------



## lam71 (Sep 13, 2011)

Great, the door has glass in it so they end up looking at each other, that's when I feel guilty, but I don't want to punish Ebony! I am in a bungalow so my dinning room is also my lounge - I wondered if I should give them more food (they aren't going out yet, but they run around like mad things!) they eat everything I put down. They have 30grams of dry food and 2 pouches kitten wet food a day?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

They will grow out of it 

Molly used to be exactly the same, whether we were eating at the table or on the sofa, she just wouldn't leave us alone, literally trying to put her face in the plate! I did get to the stage of putting her in the bedroom so we could eat in peace! A few months down the line and she got the message 

She does still, not all the time, sit next to us when we eat and gives her daddy a really sad face, touches his arm, rolls around until he gives in and shares his dinner  Mind you it doesn't help that every morning he shares his bran flakes with her hmy:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd feed them a bit more if I was you. My kittens are 12 weeks old and they have 1 pouch between them with a handful of science diet kitten mixed in around 8.30am then around 1.30 they have another pouch. Another pouch between them at 4pm and once again around 10pm with science diet mixed in. They do eat everything! Greedy guts!! :smile5:

Maybe you could give them a pouch around your meal times.


----------



## lam71 (Sep 13, 2011)

OK, will try that and increase their food to the way you do! She has had her face in my plate too!! Bless them, they are keeping me very occupied and amused!!!!
Thanks for the advice, I'll let you know how I get on!

Thanks again

Lisa


----------



## mcgvil (Aug 24, 2011)

My kitten Roger is the same! Usually he gets the hint after a few minutes unless there is reggie reggie sauce on the plate and then he goes wild trying to get it lol


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

I had to smile when I read this as my two are exactly the same. 

The first time I sat down with my meal on a plate, they just appeared out of nowhere at the speed of light and were literally crawling all over me. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry! And yes there were faces and paws in the plate 

When they do it I put them on the floor - they will climb back up a few times but then give up and sulk!


They are just so adorable


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Coda has tried this (now 18 weeks) I just blow gently at her and she stops. Maybe I'm lucy but we've done it with all of ours and it has always worked.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think this is one of those situations where you have to put your foot down, and stick to your guns. It might be sweet and rather amusing right now as teeny little kittens hijack your sofa supper.....but a year down the line you may feel less amused by a full grown cat mugging a dinner guest for their pork chop.
I would take action each and every time the kitten tries this, no wavering or pausing for a few moments to admire how cute they are as they swipe peas off your plate!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

As a kitten, Merson would come and sit beside me and look hopefully at me. He'd then lift his paw in the direction of my plate which was met with a firm 'NO'. If he was good, and put his paw down again, after a few minutes I would put a bit on the corner of my tray for him to have. Over time he learnt that this was where his treat would be and he has never gone for my plate since. Even now, if he's in the mood, he'll come and sit by me and wait for me to put his treat on the tray corner.... :001_tt1:

Abby occasionally tries the same thing but also gets the firm 'no' and she too draws back. She then gets bored and goes to sleep.

However, the cats now get their 'tea' just before we eat so they aren't as interested in our food as they used to be when I only fed twice a day.


----------



## lam71 (Sep 13, 2011)

Well 2 days of removing them to the floor and increasing their food it would seem there is some success! they are getting bored with it now but not so nasty!

Next question, anyone any ideas about letting them out - Thinking maybe going into the back garden with them to have a mooch about (not unattended as they have not had the op yet - not looking forward to that either!). So 15 weeks old, what do we think?

I like this forum, really nice people to chat to with lots of advice, fab - thanks for the guidance everyone. 14 years ago I went through all this blind, just can't remember how we dealt with it then!!!! Its and age thing!!


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

My Maine Coon only bothers if i have pizza, he wants the cheese, and he will stand with his feet on my knee and sniff the air, and then stare me out until he gets his titbit, but he will not touch, he knows better. 

Nim at 7 months, is still learning that my dinner is my dinner, but she is getting there with a firm no and a face blow.

but to watch Algrens face as he waits for his bit of cheese makes my heart melt.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

lam71 said:


> Well 2 days of removing them to the floor and increasing their food it would seem there is some success! they are getting bored with it now but not so nasty!
> 
> Next question, anyone any ideas about letting them out - Thinking maybe going into the back garden with them to have a mooch about (not unattended as they have not had the op yet - not looking forward to that either!). So 15 weeks old, what do we think?
> 
> I like this forum, really nice people to chat to with lots of advice, fab - thanks for the guidance everyone. 14 years ago I went through all this blind, just can't remember how we dealt with it then!!!! Its and age thing!!


Not until they are 10-12 months old, vaccinated and neutered hun 

I wouldn't even risk it with them being supervised. It only takes a butterfly or something that they REALLY want and they will be off ... and unless you're Linford Christie with the combined ability of Jackie Chan you may well have no hope of catching them  It's just not worth the risk IMO 

However, you could cat proof your garden  then they can!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Having chased a 16 week old kitten over 5 ft fences and through hedges after she escaped - without the speed of Linford Christie with the combined ability of Jackie Chan and nearly killing myself in the effort - I really, really suggest that if you want to take them out use a harness! You may think they can't run fast or climb well, but when they want to go, they sure can shift!


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

As above, very scary to see how fast they really can move. I'd wait til after they are neutered and make sure they are microchipped. We thought we'd lost my 16 week old girl in the spring (children and the front door!) and I was beside myself as she wasn't chipped. Walking the streets calling at midnight is just awful. She was under the bed having a deaf moment, but it's so stressful the minute that their not safe inside. Plus with two you can guarantee they'll go in opposite directions and you'll need Mr Tickle arms to follow them.

Cat proofing rules, some people just do a small play area near the house, with access through a window perhaps.

Have fun playing with them inside I would say.

Katy


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't even attempt to eat in the same room as my cats, it's simply hopeless.

Liz


----------

